# Ringtail cat



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

http://www.members.shaw.ca/petitepaws/ringtailpix.html 
http://www.members.shaw.ca/petitepaws/ringtailpix.html
Okay I have never seen these before, or at least I do not think I have. They are adorable!
Are they legal in the UK?
Do any of you keep them or know of a zoo with them?
-
Elina


----------



## pookey (Nov 29, 2009)

*wow*

o wow it looks like a cross between a kinkajoo/lemur and a brush tailed possum! I havent seen them before.


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

> *The Ringtail cat is not a true cat, but the smallest member of the Procyonids, the raccoon family. The Ringtails cousins are: Giant Pandas, Raccoons, Coatimundi, Red Pandas, Kinkajou and its larger look-alike cousin, the Central American Cacomistle. The Ringtail cat and the Cacomistle are often mistaken.*




Or so it says on the site.
I thought that was quite interesting as I know that a few people on here keep quite a few of the above listed.
-
 Elina


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

not sure if any are kept privately but i heard that they are quite hard to keep in captivity, very cute animals though.
as to wether they are legal.... any animal is legal in the uk with the right legislation and licenses although im not sure wether these are DWA i wouldnt have thought so as kinkajou were taken off and these are alot larger than ringtails.
stu
ps giant panda arent relatives of ringtails but all the rest are : victory:


----------



## xxx_phoenix_xxx (Sep 25, 2009)

i love ringtails!!!:flrt:

i'm sure edinburgh zoo keep these! havn't been there in ages


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

I believe these came off the DWA when Kinks, Coati's and the others did. As far as I'm aware there are none in the UK kept privately. I would love these myself.


----------



## slinkycustard (Nov 24, 2009)

i want one:flrt:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

How cute are they!!!


----------



## biffymilk (Mar 8, 2009)

*hey*

i was lucky enough to c these and touch them wen i was in vegas ther wif wrk for 3 months we went out to hoover dam one nite and these wer everywer on side o rocks il try and get pics looked out came rite up to my hand il b goin out in january again so il try get mre pics and c these again ther also known as miner car they used to use them to keep mice out o ther rooms these are kept as pets in america everywer


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

In January try to bring me one back in your suit case okay?:lol2:
-
Elina


----------



## biffymilk (Mar 8, 2009)

*lol*



Elina said:


> In January try to bring me one back in your suit case okay?:lol2:
> -
> Elina


haha no bother hun il try my best but i fink american customs mite get me lol:whistling2:


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Damn!
:lol2:
-
Elina


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Elina said:


> *Giant Pandas.*


This Giant panda bit is wrong.Giant pandas are bear's and there for a member of the bear family-(Ursidae).Racoons,Ringtail cats,Coatis'etc are not bears they are a member of the family-(Procyonidae).Red panda was first put in the-(Ursidae) family group.Then it was put in the-(Procyonidae)-family group for a short time.However the Red panda have now been put into a family group of there own of-(Ailuridae) so are nither (Ursidae) or (Procyonidae) but the Red panda is more related to the (Procyonidae) family group.Even though the Red panda and Giant panda share several traits.This is nothing more than Convergent evolution due to them sharing the same type of diet,Bamboo.


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

I know, like I said though it's just what the site said.
I guess if not knowing the latin names etc it would be easy to think they were related if you just went on looks.
Must admit half the reason I posted that quote is as I wondered how many of you would notice that hehe.
-
Elina


----------

